# self help books/audio tapes/do they work



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

has anyone brought one of these self help books or audio tapes that deal with 'beating anxiety,building self confidence etc' and they have actually worked..


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

has anyone brought one of these self help books or audio tapes that deal with 'beating anxiety,building self confidence etc' and they have actually worked..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi!

I've found Edmund J. Bournes book called The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook to be very helpful, but the "workouts" require A LOT of effort and commitment so it doesn't help if you just read it. The name of the book is a bit misleading, I think, for it doesn't concentrate on phobias that much IMO, for there're chapters about panic, PTSD, GAD, OCD, specific phobias etc. The book concentrates on changing the way we anxious people think and react. The approach is holistic, i.e. the book covers all the important areas for example excercise, relaxation, diet, medication, underlying reasons for anxiety and a lot of workouts. I think the book is great in the way that it doesn't try to be the ultimate cure for everything and doesn't give you just one answer. And I also liked the fact that there are questions in the book I've never thought about myself and they make you realise the ways you unconsciously think (which makes anxiety worse).

I think this book is quite good (I've read MANY of those self help books) but it doesn't mean everybody has to agree with me. If you want, give it a try. Best wishes,

H


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi!

I've found Edmund J. Bournes book called The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook to be very helpful, but the "workouts" require A LOT of effort and commitment so it doesn't help if you just read it. The name of the book is a bit misleading, I think, for it doesn't concentrate on phobias that much IMO, for there're chapters about panic, PTSD, GAD, OCD, specific phobias etc. The book concentrates on changing the way we anxious people think and react. The approach is holistic, i.e. the book covers all the important areas for example excercise, relaxation, diet, medication, underlying reasons for anxiety and a lot of workouts. I think the book is great in the way that it doesn't try to be the ultimate cure for everything and doesn't give you just one answer. And I also liked the fact that there are questions in the book I've never thought about myself and they make you realise the ways you unconsciously think (which makes anxiety worse).

I think this book is quite good (I've read MANY of those self help books) but it doesn't mean everybody has to agree with me. If you want, give it a try. Best wishes,

H


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I found this book by Lucinda Bassett called "From Panic to Power" to be helpful. Although I realize now I haven't changed much since I read it. I guess it's cuz you gotta drill this new way of thinking into your brain and that's hard cuz if you're like me you've thought this horrible way all your life. In this book she talks about thought replacement, what-if thinking, all sorts of good advice I just need to keep practicing to change I guess.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I found this book by Lucinda Bassett called "From Panic to Power" to be helpful. Although I realize now I haven't changed much since I read it. I guess it's cuz you gotta drill this new way of thinking into your brain and that's hard cuz if you're like me you've thought this horrible way all your life. In this book she talks about thought replacement, what-if thinking, all sorts of good advice I just need to keep practicing to change I guess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i have 3 books on this. One my aunt gave me which i haven't read, another a Claire Weeks book which i skimmed through and the Anxiety/Phobia workbook. None have helped me a great deal, but i haven't spent alot of time reading them either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i have 3 books on this. One my aunt gave me which i haven't read, another a Claire Weeks book which i skimmed through and the Anxiety/Phobia workbook. None have helped me a great deal, but i haven't spent alot of time reading them either.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i think with these books and this illness it takes a lot of hard work and determination...i know from experience,four years later and although still anxious and dped ive learnt enough teqniques to control any serious anxiety and panic issues


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i think with these books and this illness it takes a lot of hard work and determination...i know from experience,four years later and although still anxious and dped ive learnt enough teqniques to control any serious anxiety and panic issues


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

jc, I am not sure if this helps but I found a book the other day written by a young man who recently passed away from muscular dystrophy and it was a beautiful book of poems that helped me so much. I could not believe the words from this young man, he was wise beyond his years. An inspiration. As I read his struggle with his illness over the years I felt that I could try harder to hang in there. I have read many self help books but I found that reading about someone who is suffering offering hope to others that are ill amazing. It gave me the strenght to fight another day.

gem.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

jc, I am not sure if this helps but I found a book the other day written by a young man who recently passed away from muscular dystrophy and it was a beautiful book of poems that helped me so much. I could not believe the words from this young man, he was wise beyond his years. An inspiration. As I read his struggle with his illness over the years I felt that I could try harder to hang in there. I have read many self help books but I found that reading about someone who is suffering offering hope to others that are ill amazing. It gave me the strenght to fight another day.

gem.


----------

